# A missionary quote by Jim Elliot



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

What do you think of this quote? Good? Bad?


_*“It makes me boil when I think of the power we profess and the utter impotency of our action. Believers who know one-tenth as much as we do are doing one hundred times more for God, with His blessing and our criticism.” *_ Jim Elliott


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 29, 2009)

Especially coming from a man like him, that's powerful. I love it.

I started reading _Let the Nations Be Glad!_ yesterday and Mr. Elliot's quote reminds me of a portion of it. After a quote from Charles Misner which explained how Einstein felt that preachers and God-professors did not have proper respect for the author of the universe, Piper writes:



> The charge of blasphemy is loaded. The point [of the previous paragraph] is to pack a wallop behind the charge that in our worship services God simply doesn't come through for who he is. He is unwittingly belittled. For those who are stunned by the indescribable magnitude of what God has made, not to mention the infinite greatness of the One who made it, the steady diet on Sunday morning of practical how-to's and psychological soothing and relational therapy and tactical planning seem dramatically out of touch with Reality--the God of overwhelming greatness.



Though Elliot's quote and the book's passage deal with different issues in some ways, there is a common theme: we are sorely lacking in our glorification of God. Praise God for his mercy!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 29, 2009)

In what context was this quote given? When I hear about more learned believers criticizing more fruitful believers I think of pharisees. 


Just an interesting fact, I got to see Jim Elliot's missionary house when I was in Ecuador.


----------

